# RR looks to be stunted by Round up.



## Dakota Kid (Mar 3, 2011)

I did some tests on RR alfalfa seedlings and they look to be weekend by the roundup treatment. This was at a high dosage but showing signs of damage. This could be the reason for reduced production on RR alfalfa. Anyone else with similar experiences?


----------



## crhay (Jun 19, 2010)

Hum, i kinda wondered about it. I'm really wanting to try some of this but having a hard time finding it. Local guys cant seem to get it. Also wanted to see how well it worked before spending big bucks on it. Think the high dosage could of done it? Hope it works out for ya, i also would like to hear some other people's input on it


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Soybeans tend to get hurt the same way at a rate over 1 qt. what rate did you use?

I have my second year of leaf hopper resistant which seems to have really paid off so far. I am hesitant to try RR alfalfa, especially since I heard last night that the technology fee is $150/bag.

Ralph


----------



## Dakota Kid (Mar 3, 2011)

I used a rate somewhere in the 4-6 quart range. Wanted to make sure I got what i paid for. The hope i have for it is use in no till. Taking out the cost of tillage could pay for the extra 150 a bag and save a lot of time. It may also cut out the need for tillage equipment in general. So far all is looking good with no tilling into old sod and oat stubble. I might be able to find ya some my seed guy seemed to have a good supply. what FD are you looking for?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Dakota Kid said:


> I used a rate somewhere in the 4-6 quart range. Wanted to make sure I got what i paid for.


You used 4-6 quarts per acre? I don't know the recommended rate for alfalfa, but that seems way too high! Total burn down is around 1.5 quarts/acre.

Ralph


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Dakota Kid said:


> I used a rate somewhere in the 4-6 quart range.


Sure you're not talking pints? Even that's a lot and expensive as well!


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Dakota Kid said:


> I used a rate somewhere in the 4-6 quart range. Wanted to make sure I got what i paid for. The hope i have for it is use in no till. Taking out the cost of tillage could pay for the extra 150 a bag and save a lot of time. It may also cut out the need for tillage equipment in general. So far all is looking good with no tilling into old sod and oat stubble. I might be able to find ya some my seed guy seemed to have a good supply. what FD are you looking for?


You have applied a a rate of Roundup that greatly exceeds the label rate for Roundup-Ready alfalfa. Perhaps you should read the agreement you signed to see the allowable rates of Roundup and the number of times each year that one is allowed to spray Roundup on RR alfalfa for weed control. This is the type of recklessness that provides fuel for the anti-Roundup Ready contratians to use in suits against this technology. See the following for data and images of weed control from several herbicides and seeding rates in RR alfalfa in Missouri:

http://weedscience.missouri.edu/weedtrials/pdfs/rralfalfa07.pdf

Vincent

P.S. If your going to be reckless, don't brag about it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We use a pint each of roundup and 2-4d for burn down in the spring. Even with bigger weeds in RR soybeans, a quart always gets it done with the proper adjuvants added. Roundup is accumulative as well. If the treatment of a pint to the acre doesn't kill the weeds, a second treatment of a pint to a certain degree is the same as using a quart the first time.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

What were you trying to kill???? Even Roundup resistant bermuda & bahia grass here we only use 4qts per acre, then we have a 60 day wait before we can harvest any hay crop or graze any animal and cannot use any more Roundup on that acreage for 1 YEAR !!!!

scrapiron


----------



## Dakota Kid (Mar 3, 2011)

These plants were grown in a greenhouse and will not live much longer I have over 100 acres planted and plan to spay it at the recommend rate at the recommend growth stage. The experiment was to see overdosage effects a more controlled one with varied spray rates would be good to do. It does seem apparent that Roundup does have an effect on RR alfalfa though. My feelings are that roundup should be used on a limited basis. Only when needed.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I planted some RR in april. Came up just fine. I have a good stand. No problems buying or finding it. It might be because we buy all our fertilizer and seed from the same place for a number of years (30 to approx) but I paid 120 a bag for it. They gave me a discount (20%). If your buying something, never pay full price. Thats rule one. Everything can be bought for the right price. If you read the websites about RR they tell you that 10% of the seedlings will die after the first spray because they are genetically not capable of handling the Round Up. After the first cut and regrowth sprayed it, clean as a wistle since then.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

120 a bag? For roundup ready? What brand and variety? Even with 20% discount sounds awfully cheap.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Brand: WL Roundup Ready Alfalfa Data File I believe it is the 367. But I will have to look to double check that. You will have to get a monsanto technology number if you dont have one yet. Then give them the location where it is being planted and pop that seed in the ground. If you have any other questions let me know! FYI- it is already pre coated so no seed coating is needed prior to planting like Beans.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

We usually plant WL Alfalfa but we got a new dealer this year and He wont return calls or get you a price so I went with syngenta it was 4.30 per pound. We planted WL 355 back when it first come out and it was 4.60 then I think back in the spring it was 5.60. You got a hell of a deal is all I'm gonna say.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Try Jerry Gano the District Rep living I believe in Kansas

Email
Screen Name: Jerry Gano
Other E-Mail: [email protected]

I used to have the Presidents E-mail but lost it. He is usually at alfalfa conferences representing WL

I presently use America's Alfalfa because the ABI varieties fit my soil, climate, pest pressure, and management style the best.

If you want I can provide you with my contact at America's Alfalfa. Write me at [email protected]. I just do not want to broadcast the name and address to half the world.

In the Good Old days they, any and all alfalfa seed companies, would ship seed directly to me via UPS. Farming in a area with no alfalfa seed dealers they had no problem shipping direct to the grower. Not now unfortunately. 
The last few years a seed company in Athens GA reshipped seed to me. Then I had to drive to Plainview, TX for my seed. I understand my next seed will be shipped to a Ag Company in Tayler, TX, not bad just 30 miles away. 
UPS has stacked the seed in my office if I am not around.

Bill aka hay wilson in TX


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My cousin planted RR alfalfa this spring and sprayed it. It looked kinda sick for a day or so and snapped out of it. But since then it's looked great. He planted it really heavy though. Not sure on rates or anything other then what I've seen driving by.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

Jerry usually comes by the house during the spring to.see how everythnig is going and visit. When he comes by this spring im.gonna tell him bout his new dealer. Jerry is a great guy and i dont think he will be impressed with the dealer. Also two neighbors had the same problem with this guy.


hay wilson in TX said:


> Try Jerry Gano the District Rep living I believe in Kansas
> 
> Email
> Screen Name: Jerry Gano
> ...


----------



## hiplains hayman (Aug 28, 2011)

We have had RR alfalfa for years. Use 1 qt/acre 2-3 times per year. We have seen no crop damage nor have we seen any production loss compared to conventional.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

I have not seen any setback or burn on new seeding or established stands with the 1 qt rate.


----------

